

IPhly, radio control with your iPhone - armandososa
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ari-krupnik/iphly-radio-control-with-iphone

======
PStamatiou
I used to be into R/C everything. Nitro cars, planes, helicopters. I can't
imagine what would happen to my expensive toy if the app crashed while I was
flying something and it took me a few seconds to get it back up... I would
definitely use the buddy-box input.

------
MichaelApproved
Flying manually is probably more fun and challenging but this opens the door
to another world. Consider if the RC device was better controlled by the
software with auto correction like many commercial and military jets. This
could allow for a much broader range of RC devices to be created that are much
more difficult, if not impossible, to control.

------
joezydeco
It's still kind of sad all of these homebrew projects need to use the serial-
port-from-headphoneJack hack to make it work.

Is there anyone out there that actually got a license from Apple to use the
dock API that can talk about it? There are development boards you can get from
companies like Cypress, but only if you're already in the program.

------
sev
Considering how short the battery lifespan (or gas tank) of these RC devices
are when in use, I don't think the battery consumption of the iPhone is going
to cause any problems. The only issue I'm seeing is control. I'm pretty sure
it's harder to be accurate with an iPhone than with a radio control,
especially for such things as helicopters.

------
totalforge
Using the tilt sensor for flight control? One sneeze and an expensive model is
destroyed. If I have experience with traditional RC flight transmitters, I
have muscle memory in my thumbs for flying, and I can't use that here. No
snark intended, best of luck to the OP.

------
thecoffman
What happens if you receive a call mid flight? That seems like asking for
trouble. Looks like an awesome device otherwise though!

~~~
iter
This is what "airplane mode" is for.

~~~
thecoffman
Obvious in retrospect. Thanks!

